# Smoked this deal out of Home Depot



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Discounted to $1.20 a tube and I still asked for 10% off that, and got it. 

40 squeeze tubes. I prefer the thicker paste but it all works the same.

That'll last me a few years. Anyone knows that buys these tubes, they go for $3-$4 on average. Going to call around, buy up more (100) to have what I need for a long while.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

With the money you saved, you can tip that Chinese lady......:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> With the money you saved, you can tip that Chinese lady......:laughing:



I saw her 4 days later, gave her a $11 tip between two meals, but this time I had my gf with me. 

But I made sure when I went up and asked for silverware I ripped the loudest fart that restaurant has ever heard, coughed slightly and acted like nothing ever happened. 

I just wish it stunk, like a rotting corpse so the memory would be seered forever into her head for being so rude, days prior. 


I'm a good tipper to all I deal with; there's a girl over at Ponderosa that got a $10 tip between two meals, I know how to work the good because that way I can ask 'anything' of them and they'll get it for me. 

Ice cream? YES

Some soft butter off the bar? YES

A few cookies next time you walk by? YES!


----------

